
Ask HN: How can I do plain language stock market history queries? - blickentwapft
I want to know things like “what are the 50 tech stocks that gained most in the last x weeks?”<p>Does anyone know anything in the web that does that?
======
sovreign
The "Text to SQL" parser bundled with Allen NLP may be a good starting place
([https://demo.allennlp.org/atis-parser](https://demo.allennlp.org/atis-
parser)). The devil is in the details when you have to make assumptions on
what the user wanted though. For instance, does "What was the worst week for
tech stocks?" mean by market cap, largest relative losses, etc. If you can
constrain the problem you may be able to get away with just named entity
recognition.

------
StratusBen
I use [http://iexcloud.io/](http://iexcloud.io/) for this...you'll have to
code around it a bit but you can get the information you want.

------
sesuximo
not web per se, but MS Excel has really powerful tools for stock prices. I
haven't fully explored it, but I think you may have to manually specify the
set of stocks you care about. But you can get prices over any dates etc.

~~~
sloaken
interesting, where would I find information on that?

~~~
sesuximo
Docs? Probably other places [https://support.office.com/en-us/article/get-a-
stock-quote-e...](https://support.office.com/en-us/article/get-a-stock-
quote-e5af3212-e024-4d4c-bea0-623cf07fbc54)

